# Is This Ready for Harvest? Pic! Day 65



## Barako (Jan 6, 2009)

i dunno what i did wrong...day 65


----------



## MrJDGaF (Jan 6, 2009)

I recommend you read the grow FAQ and you'll have better luck next time.


----------



## atombomb (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks like, a lot. Where do we start young jedi. You must first learn the power, before putting it into action. GROWFAQS.


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jan 6, 2009)

my condolences are with you. sorry buddy


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 6, 2009)

Dear Lord. https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq


Barako said:


> i dunno what i did wrong...day 65


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 6, 2009)

I hope I didn't just ruin my wireless keyboard.

When I looked at the pics I started laughing uncontrollably, and spit cola in it.


Damn, I feel bad for you now though.

sorry man, better luck next time.


----------



## FLoJo (Jan 6, 2009)

what is that thing? and im assuming that is not you in your avatar.. or someone elses plants


----------



## spiked1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Barako said:


> i dunno what i did wrong...day 65


Yes mate she's almost ready.
Another 2 weeks and that cola will really fatten up, but don't forget to flush for the last week.


----------



## thcheaven (Jan 6, 2009)

OMG! Looks like it was flowered under a single key chain "door lock lighter upper thingy" LED!!!!!


----------



## stilltokin (Jan 6, 2009)

Dude watch out the smell of all that bud will attract cops. Im guessing thats like 1 or 2 ounces easy. Nice grow


----------



## chazel (Jan 6, 2009)

you gotta do a journal man ! iv seen no one else with yeilds close to that - easily a kilo right there dawwwg


----------



## Sniper19 (Jan 6, 2009)

when did you notice that it was pretty a stem?


----------



## Bogfan (Jan 6, 2009)

chazel said:


> you gotta do a journal man ! iv seen no one else with yeilds close to that - easily a kilo right there dawwwg


Thanks man, my ego was hurting a little bit because I made my plants wilt a little. I feel much better now; You are truly an inspiration to us all!

That Charlie Brown shit was funny as hell!!!!!!


----------



## Barako (Jan 6, 2009)

HAHAHA sorry guys here's the rest of it!


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Jan 6, 2009)

hahhahaha that plant is sooo fucked up 
what the hell u did to her hahah .... sry it so funny 
i can't imagine what u did to her

the other plants r lookin' veri nice tho


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm guessing that's what you get with a plant sitting in a window sill in a colder climate with no other light.


----------



## Landragon (Jan 6, 2009)

That looks so much like my first "crop" as a 16 year old kid. Only I had a room full. I thought they looked awesome! I was so stupid.


----------



## bigbadbootydaddy (Jan 7, 2009)

pull it through it in the garbage desposal and start again


----------



## toledoricky (Jan 7, 2009)

this is the best (and funniest) thread ever!


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 7, 2009)

dude................common bro...........wtf? im all stoked to see these pics then this..................................good


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Jan 7, 2009)

OH that was funny I was ROFL! I like the rest of the harvest...that Charlie Brown MJ plant should so be your avatar with Day 65 typed in lol Looks like a half bowl pack on it lol.

The rest of your plants look great though!


----------



## jsgrwn (Jan 7, 2009)

it looks like you grew it with a flashlight. and it may have been too cold. that sux. late

ooohhh, ya got me, i commented off of the first page. nice nugs brov.


----------



## TheWinter (Jan 7, 2009)

That first pic looks like a lower branch cutting from a plant that flowered last month..


----------



## MurrDawg (Jan 7, 2009)

What is that?? Its gonna give me nightmares!


----------



## blzbob (Jan 7, 2009)

*Don't ya think at day 40 you should have posted thread for help? It doesn't matter at this point what went wrong just toss that and never mention that plant again.*


----------



## tommyfergie1 (Jan 7, 2009)

it must of been harder to grow charlie brown than the others!!


----------



## arthur sciatica (Jan 7, 2009)

Poor dude. I feel bad for you. Enjoyed the 5 nuggies you got and get started again. What kinda lights did you use? Did you fertilize? Keep trying--growing takes some work sometime. Much better luck next time.


----------



## Woomeister (Jan 7, 2009)

nomaninsf said:


> LOL!!!!!!
> 
> I have never actually keeled over from laughter while on RIU until now
> 
> Congrats mate! That plant is amazing


You and me too noman, we have a saying in my area ''its the cough that sets you off'' and im currently coughing and crying at the same time. This is obviously a case of cannabis anorexia nervosa. Did you notice it throwing up its nutes??? could be bulemic cannabis anorexai nervosa.


----------



## IIIIGIIII (Jan 7, 2009)

so is that actually real or what


----------



## intensive (Jan 7, 2009)

*I did better my first time and i used energy drinks for nutes*


----------



## FLoJo (Jan 7, 2009)

im guessing some people are not reading all the way through


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Jan 8, 2009)

That is the funniest thing i have ever seen lmfao ! !!!! What strain is it ANOREXIA lol !!!!!


----------



## dimebagdan (Jan 8, 2009)

i beleive that is what is known as chalius brownacus or weeping widow. very rare. i think some one has been harvesting a little early. youve got to be kidding me one fucking leaf.


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Jan 8, 2009)

arthur sciatica said:


> Poor dude. I feel bad for you. Enjoyed the 5 nuggies you got and get started again. What kinda lights did you use? Did you fertilize? Keep trying--growing takes some work sometime. Much better luck next time.


I think its cute that he's trying to help this guy "cope" with having a shity plant cause he doesn't realize its a joke, and the guy has a huge harvest.

Lesson: Go to school, and learn to read


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Jan 8, 2009)

ya really i found this thread hilarious but i read it all the way through...


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 8, 2009)

nobody reads,... i knew somethin was up with that first pic ... looks like you got a nice harvest tho


----------



## bSmokey (Jan 8, 2009)

Barako said:


> i dunno what i did wrong...day 65



idk either. but obviously it was something very, very wrong.


----------



## nomaninsf (Jan 8, 2009)

I know that nobody reads but I still love this posting regardless the main harvest. 

I still revisit it when I need a good laugh.


----------



## trentcannon (Jan 10, 2009)

*


intensive said:



I did better my first time and i used energy drinks for nutes

Click to expand...

I hope this is true. * *


Where did you get those two pics anyway?? * *


great thread.*


----------



## Barako (Jan 10, 2009)

jonnynobody said:


> Very very funny


 i'm glad i can make you guys laugh! I crack up myself LOL!


----------



## nolixz (Jan 11, 2009)

omg hahaha i just laughed for about 2 mins striaght hilarious!


----------



## JVizzle (Jan 11, 2009)

Hahaha, funniest thing I've ever seen


----------



## boabbymac (Jan 11, 2009)

*


Woomeister said:



You and me too noman, we have a saying in my area ''its the cough that sets you off'' and im currently coughing and crying at the same time. This is obviously a case of cannabis anorexia nervosa. Did you notice it throwing up its nutes??? could be bulemic cannabis anorexai nervosa.

Click to expand...

nice plant tho man u'll get a cheeky wee bong outta that enjoy
but the rest of your plants are beautiful man youve down them proud.can i just ask you how did you actually grow that windowsill.i think thats what it would look like if i was to grow on my sill and im in scotland lol!*


----------



## jordisgarden (Jan 11, 2009)

hahahahaha thats fucking hillarious. thank you you made my day.....but sorry about the time wasted.....did you grow that by candle light?


----------



## zoezoezoe (Jan 12, 2009)

what did you grow that thing with? a 5 watt incandescent light bulb?

From one grower to another, read the FAQ, every fucking page of it. It helps. If you read the whole thing and it still doesn't make sense, read it all over again. That's how I learned. Your plant looks like an unhealthy 1 week old plant.


----------



## FLoJo (Jan 12, 2009)

zoezoezoe said:


> what did you grow that thing with? a 5 watt incandescent light bulb?
> 
> From one grower to another, read the FAQ, every fucking page of it. It helps. If you read the whole thing and it still doesn't make sense, read it all over again. That's how I learned. Your plant looks like an unhealthy 1 week old plant.


from one grower to another read the whole fucking thread before you jump to conclusions..


----------



## 619SixFour (Jan 12, 2009)

nomaninsf said:


> LOL!!!!!!
> 
> I have never actually keeled over from laughter while on RIU until now
> 
> Congrats mate! That plant is amazing


 

I was about to say the same thing. This thread made my day  That thing looks funny as fuck!! Yea, go ahead and harvest that, make sure you set asside about six hours for that haul .

Get Jorge Cervantes newest Grow Bible, best 25 bux you can spend right now. Also, read read and then read some more in the FAQ, tons of free info there. Better luck next time, and this was at least a learning experience.


----------



## Timmy the Toker (Jan 12, 2009)

This is the funniest F'in thread I've ever read, I love how people give him shit and they probably couldnt grow a better plant than that F'ed up one themselves... HAHA Good stuff man.


----------



## Barako (Jan 12, 2009)

HAHAHA!!! it's funny how many people feel bad for me..LOL!!


----------



## Ven0m` (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone can google pics of buds, it looks like you got embarrassed and tried to cover it up with a joke.


----------



## Barako (Jan 12, 2009)

Ven0m` said:


> Anyone can google pics of buds, it looks like you got embarrassed and tried to cover it up with a joke.


huh? that pic is one of the bottom branch of my harvest!


----------



## jdmlove (Jan 12, 2009)

roflmfao hahahahah i couldnt stop laughing and im not even high lol


----------



## cackpircings (Jan 12, 2009)

I have seen it all


----------



## closetkiller (Jan 13, 2009)

nice one. you had me laughing my ass off. nice buds. how many plants?


----------



## zotika (Jan 13, 2009)

sorry bout that man !!! U need a easy bake oven START OVER U F_CKED UP SOME WHERE !! OR IT WAS BADD GENETICS OR SOME BADD BAG SEED!!! HARVEST WHAT THERE NOTHING THERE.


----------



## FLoJo (Jan 13, 2009)

U needz to lern to reead u f-ucked up in da hedd zotika


----------



## Barako (Jan 13, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> nice one. you had me laughing my ass off. nice buds. how many plants?


4 plants all AK-48 under 400w HPS...i ended up with just over 1/4 lbs dried. My next grow will be 8 AK-48(clones) under 1 400w HPS.


----------



## Barako (Jan 13, 2009)

zotika said:


> sorry bout that man !!! U need a easy bake oven START OVER U F_CKED UP SOME WHERE !! OR IT WAS BADD GENETICS OR SOME BADD BAG SEED!!! HARVEST WHAT THERE NOTHING THERE.


 HAHAHAHA!!! I dunno where I messed up.


----------



## Mammoth22 (Jan 13, 2009)

haha, jus read till i saw the REAL pics. nice plants tho man, very nice


----------



## techtoker (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice! Too bad no one knows how to read an entire thread..........


----------



## stoned88911 (Jan 14, 2009)

Um what kind of light are u using,


----------



## Barako (Jan 15, 2009)

what's up everyone...for those of you who actually read the whole thing..LOL!! here are are my new girls(clones from the last plant) i cloned them before I flowered so I don't grow a mother plant.

8 AK-48 i'm going to grow them a little bit bigger before i i transfer them to my flowering box.


----------



## Barako (Jan 15, 2009)

here's some of my previous grows!


----------



## grassified (Jan 15, 2009)

LMFAO, im so sorry, but I have never laughed so hard in RIU ever before in my life. THat plant is the scrawniest, saddest looking peice of shit I have EVER SEEN in my life.

+rep bro. Twas a good first grow hahaha. No harm meant from this post but that was just HILARIOUS


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice brah! This new crop you got looks great! Should be a better crop regardless of number of plants long as a single 400w HPS will provide enough light. Are you lollipoping them so you just have cola's up top to get light instead of the small shit trying to fight for it so we can have another thread on how kids on here cant read. The spidey mask is pimp lol I love how theres like 3 people telling you to READ the FAQ, get a book and READ it a couple times, and they can't even read this thread lol, they only needed to read till page 2...and thats like a paragrapg in a book...

Once again kids The Lesson in this thread is go to school, or don't and you will be a joke to a bunch of stoners, and thats BADDDD


----------



## Barako (Jan 16, 2009)

sUpA nOvA D9 said:


> Nice brah! This new crop you got looks great! Should be a better crop regardless of number of plants long as a single 400w HPS will provide enough light. Are you lollipoping them so you just have cola's up top to get light instead of the small shit trying to fight for it so we can have another thread on how kids on here cant read. The spidey mask is pimp lol I love how theres like 3 people telling you to READ the FAQ, get a book and READ it a couple times, and they can't even read this thread lol, they only needed to read till page 2...and thats like a paragrapg in a book...
> 
> Once again kids The Lesson in this thread is go to school, or don't and you will be a joke to a bunch of stoners, and thats BADDDD


 yeah i'm gonna lollipop them a week before flower i didn't really lollipop the last crop this would by my first try at lollipoping


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 16, 2009)

you should lollipop 4 and leave 4 normal, compare growing patterns, end yeild etc.....
i like the science side of growing and finding what works best, when i start my indoor ill have all kinds of data


----------



## user192021 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd give it one more week.


----------



## Creepa (Jan 16, 2009)

lmao i blew snot all on my leg wen i seen dat shit...........cleared me up nice.... real niiice,ummm i think u light isnt strong enough


----------



## rezo (Jan 16, 2009)

oh fuck im dyin here cryin from laughin so hard...............ooooohhhhhhh shhhhhiiiitttttt


----------



## reefrigerator (Jan 17, 2009)

has anyone ever seen charlie browns christmas special?? thats the tree from it. thnks for the laugh. i seriously hope this was a joke....otherwise spend about 8 hours a day doing research then try again.


----------



## Barako (Jan 18, 2009)

Creepa said:


> lmao i blew snot all on my leg wen i seen dat shit...........cleared me up nice.... real niiice,ummm i think u light isnt strong enough


 i'm using 400w HPS


----------



## Barako (Jan 18, 2009)

grassified said:


> lmfao, im so sorry, but i have never laughed so hard in riu ever before in my life. That plant is the scrawniest, saddest looking peice of shit i have ever seen in my life.
> 
> +rep bro. Twas a good first grow hahaha. No harm meant from this post but that was just hilarious


 dude!! Read!


----------



## justsaymint (Jan 18, 2009)

dude thats more of an achievement than growing a decent plant


----------



## Lowkster (Jan 18, 2009)

lol... Is this real?....lol. You should have maybe said that it was your friends plant or something. Damn...thats a shitty plant, but I commend you through growing it to the end.


----------



## Barako (Jan 18, 2009)

Lowkster said:


> lol... Is this real?....lol. You should have maybe said that it was your friends plant or something. Damn...thats a shitty plant, but I commend you through growing it to the end.


 read atleast page 2..LOL


----------



## widowgwr33 (Jan 18, 2009)

wow that thing is gona take forever to harvest. Better make sure you take the time to trim and remove ALL 5 leaves or else your smoke is gona be harsh. LOL Hilarious thread def gota read whole thing. awesome crop I take that Jorge Cervantas joke back lol


----------



## captain792000 (Jan 18, 2009)

WOW, WOW and WOW!!! lol, rofl....charlie brown x mas tree....lol......


----------



## HippieMan (Jan 18, 2009)

You gotta learn why we all go to the extremes we go to to produce the holy herb, even if it is learning the hard way.


----------



## VoodooMagic19 (Jan 18, 2009)

atleast it has some bud to smoke


----------



## boneyshapeye (Dec 12, 2009)

VoodooMagic19 said:


> atleast it has some bud to smoke


 hey 1 puff is better than no puff


----------



## timsatx1 (Dec 12, 2009)

nice buds........not


----------



## reggaerican (Dec 12, 2009)

Barako said:


> i dunno what i did wrong...day 65


 sorry bro but, hahahahahahaha dont know what else to say. that shit would have been pulled a long time ago


----------



## reggaerican (Dec 12, 2009)

this has got the the funiest thread i have read yet i cant stop laughing


----------



## pranaphreak (Dec 12, 2009)

reggaerican said:


> sorry bro but, hahahahahahaha dont know what else to say. that shit would have been pulled a long time ago


Wheres pics of your grow? You are so judgmental and scathing of someone trying to do what you can only talk about. Be constructive if you have any criticism to give or keep you damn mouth shut. Its douches like you trying to get their post count up that makes the growing community look like a bunch of elitist assholes


----------



## delaner59 (Dec 12, 2009)

rykno said:


> talk about a charlie brown x-mas!


That picture and this comment just made my year!!!!


----------



## reggaerican (Dec 12, 2009)

Barako said:


> huh? that pic is one of the bottom branch of my harvest!


 yea man i knew that could not be real but thank you so much i havnt laughed that hard in over a decade. all the comments made it even better


----------



## Screwed Up Texas (Dec 12, 2009)

It's funny how some are overlooking the fact that page 2 shows the real deal lol.


----------



## Kamae01 (Dec 13, 2009)

LOL!!!!!!


----------



## dimebagdan (Apr 15, 2010)

this was my favorite thread of all time so i had to bring it back from the dead.


----------



## moops (Apr 15, 2010)

You should dry and cure that plant. You might get a full bowl.


----------



## siccmade420 (Apr 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=[youtube]J4Hv9YmhGpw[/youtube]


----------



## terrorizer805 (Apr 16, 2010)

3 lbs minimum LMAO
Better luck next time pal


----------



## youngblood (Apr 16, 2010)

Great harvest, man! When I saw the picture at the beginning of the thread my jaw dropped to my toes )


----------



## ethics213 (Apr 26, 2010)

Classic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dwaenekd2 (Apr 26, 2010)

that's probably the most pathetic plant i've ever seen lol. did you forget that plants need food too? can't live on just water.


----------



## **stayblunted626** (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow Thats amaing..LOL better luck next time


----------



## drrasta47 (Apr 26, 2010)

FLoJo said:


> what is that thing? and im assuming that is not you in your avatar.. or someone elses plants


lmao that's EXACTLY what went through my mind...


----------



## PussymOneyWeed (Apr 27, 2010)

This is definintly old but damn...I havent laughed that hard in awhile. i mean...did you even...wha...hu..? 


Ive had plants in my back yard that sprouted on there own and still came out better than that.


----------



## chronichaze (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks like you used christmas lights and a picture of the sun to grow that! good work!


----------



## EvolAlex (Apr 27, 2010)

LMFAO> Way to fail.. epically. Never seen anything like that before.. hopefully you learned your lesson by now.. lmao..


----------



## one11 (Apr 27, 2010)

holy fucking shit. thats the funniest shit ive seen in a long time. thats like a one hit plant. ....lmfao


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Apr 28, 2010)

i laughed pretty fucking hard... .but i knew it was a joke... can you imagine someone going through all that and thinking they did a good job lol


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 29, 2010)

Chief Brown Thumb.Thats sum bad mojo.


----------



## 808fatcloudsTWO (Apr 29, 2010)

Barako said:


> i dunno what i did wrong...day 65


ahahahahahahahaha!!!!whaat thaa fuuck ???., what tha hell did you do ?!, looks liek you pulled it right outta your ass n put it straight into 12/12!..lol..
hope you learn from your mistakes bro...next time you should maybe js try to do the exact opposite of what you did here..no offense, but straight up...


----------



## timmypark (Jun 8, 2010)

Fuking EPIC grow


----------



## pballjunky420 (Jun 8, 2010)

wtf??????....srry bro


----------



## shannonball (Jun 9, 2010)

you'll prolloy need a gallon mason jar to cure those buds in...


----------



## ThaMedi (Jun 9, 2010)

got a real monster on your hands there bud


----------



## Woodstockfan (Jun 25, 2010)

This is got to be the funniest post I have ever read. LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Every one of us growers can identify ............... imagine a newbie putting in all that work and patience and worry, rockin' along till harvest thinking everything is basically okay .............. then: walla!!!!!!!!!!! "is this ready?" HaHaHaHaHaHa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Laughed 'till I hurt. rep!!!


----------



## iiilostdune (Jun 25, 2010)

LOL... i know it was a joke (and a pretty good one at that!!) but the Charlie Brown Christmas comment was just too perfect.... LOL!  before i realized it was a joke, I was embarrassing myself by sitting in my office cracking up... HA!


----------



## lulutheblack (Jun 25, 2010)

That plant just got off the short yellow bus!


----------



## grapesnowcone (Jun 25, 2010)

On page three or so he shows the rest of his yeild..


----------



## Brick Top (Jun 25, 2010)

Barako said:


> i dunno what i did wrong...day 65


Nice 'Karen Carpenter' plant there dude. I never knew that plants could suffer from anorexia until now. 

Maybe Karen Carpenter was reincarnated and ended up as your plant. Did you ever hear faint sounds of "We've Only Just Begun" coming from your grow room?


----------



## Barako (Jul 15, 2010)

Hahaha some people still don't get it


----------



## tommo891 (Jul 16, 2010)

Dam mate, better luck next time...as for being finished, you might as well take it down its not really gonna make a huge difference, do some research next time and you will achieve much better results.


----------



## JoeBlow300 (Jul 16, 2010)

yeah that shit does look horrible. lol lol lol lol. worst part is im high rite now and ur plant looks like its been smokin crack and meth. lol


----------



## thisbudz4u (Jul 16, 2010)

I gotta say; I just woke up and already I've had my laugh for today!LOL That thing need a blessing from the Almighty God..........Oprah.haha


----------



## lvnv (Jul 16, 2010)

Ha, yous need to check out the second page with the real pics of his grow. The OP was having a laugh. Pretty funny. 

I didn't know plants could get as fucked as that one in the first post though.


----------



## tommo891 (Jul 16, 2010)

always helps if you read the second page.....chuckle chuckle


----------



## Gutta706 (Jul 16, 2010)

damn fell sorry for your plant


----------



## Devilreject1 (Jul 16, 2010)

hahahaa, sorry dude, dont feel too bad. i grew one that got mold. i mean it looked similair to that but it gave me about 3 times as much.


----------



## badunkadunk (Jul 16, 2010)

lol!!! not even an 8th


----------



## JLH1983 (Jul 17, 2010)

omg someone created an account just to rip on that lower branch>>>> lol, i wonder if theyd have took the time if they knew what waas on the 2nd page...... interesting


----------



## dIRTYdUBYA (Jul 17, 2010)

Barako said:


> HAHAHA sorry guys here's the rest of it!


thats awesome, nice ladies looking pretty, and nugs, you really had me going there..+rep for making me bust a gut

dd


----------



## skidwaykush (Jul 17, 2010)

looks like you used the wrong kinda a light try cfl energy savers i have good results with them and thier very cheap and good for small spaces


----------



## WeedAndWomen (Jul 20, 2010)

you rele dont no what u did wrong? come on bro u have to know haha


----------



## sully98115 (Jul 21, 2010)

HILARIOUS just stoped laughing.. I cant believe ppl still dont get it READ THE WHOLE THREAD


----------



## Barako (Jul 21, 2010)

WeedAndWomen said:


> you rele dont no what u did wrong? come on bro u have to know haha


LOL! page 2 bottom


----------



## jfa916 (Jul 21, 2010)

fuck sorry but thats the least amound of bud i seen on a plant i think i seen more bud on a male not trying to be mean


----------



## Miss MeanWeed (Jul 21, 2010)

That's awesome Hahahahaha


----------



## BlAcKiNg6 (Jul 21, 2010)

oh lol i never saw so small plant in my life


----------



## Ark.MtnMan (Jul 21, 2010)

Still going after months and people are still posting.Great thread and hope I can grow like that someday.


----------



## bdubz17 (Jul 21, 2010)

i would say i feel you, but in this case, no i really dont feel u, this plant looks like a cancer patient


----------



## skiweeds (Jul 22, 2010)

me and a few friends last year found some bag seed plants growing under his porch. we put them in the woods and they looked like they were going to die. we checked a month later and they actually were way bigger and stronger but still not shit. our harvest was less than a bowl. ours waseven sadder than that original pi but we took virtually no care of it cause it got out too late and was way too small.


----------



## Cheese2011 (Jul 22, 2010)

That so weird , day 65 Not alot of leaves or brances or bud . Cut it up and start again sorry buddy


----------



## Cheese2011 (Jul 22, 2010)

Funniest thread i have ever read well done man


----------



## akilby (Jul 22, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha thats so funny !!!!!!!!!!!!!! i pissed me self .. im not joking a little bit of wee came out


----------



## Hebrew (Jul 22, 2010)

Well you win some....and well, ya lose some. Better luck next grow round my friend.


----------



## Barako (Apr 17, 2011)

After all this time I still look back on this thread and still makes me laugh! Hahaha I miss growing!


----------



## Crazyhair (Apr 17, 2011)

When I first looked at the plant I thought it was Bill the Cat. A thin stem with a couple of whiskers sticking out! 

Just the comments alone have me laughing so hard I can't take it anymore. This is the best April Fools joke I have seen in a long time!


----------



## cannabisguru (Apr 18, 2011)

Barako said:


> i dunno what i did wrong...day 65


What the FUCK!! What did you do to her?!?!! Talk about plant abuse.. gah damn man. 

Thats the most pathetic thing I've ever seen.. seriously. I would have thrown that one away and started from scratch man.


Your wasting your time with that... thing. I won't even call that a plant.. doesn't deserve the title of 'plant'.

man oh man.. how sad is that ehhh? 


Good luck with that thing.. your DEF. going to need it.


peace.


----------



## mazand1982 (Apr 18, 2011)

Barako said:


> i dunno what i did wrong...day 65


when you "harvest" that plant, can i get a few pounds off you? that looks like a great producer....


----------



## r1tony (Apr 19, 2011)

I literally spit my coffee out good one OP!


----------



## blackberryxchemo (Apr 21, 2011)

that thing should be in the centerfold of high times maybe you could grow for them lol sorry that sucks what did you do let your cat piss in it for watering


----------



## Dominathan (Apr 21, 2011)

Your looking at harvesting like an ounce or two, dry.


----------



## Luther (Apr 22, 2011)

Naplam.

That's the problem, son.

I love the smell of napalm. That plant needs a death card.

--Kilgore


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Apr 22, 2011)

That poor plant looks so sad.


----------



## vic420 (Apr 24, 2011)

well maybe u should grow under real lights ?


----------



## Assault591 (May 2, 2011)

If I ever grew a plant like that I would probably commit suicide... I can't stop crying now, that is the funniest most pathetic looking plant matter I have ever seen.

Looking at page two how the hell do you go from a shriveled piece of shit to this massive jungle.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 2, 2011)

OregonMeds said:


> I hope I didn't just ruin my wireless keyboard.
> 
> When I looked at the pics I started laughing uncontrollably, and spit cola in it.
> 
> ...


 i just drenched mine to LMFAO!!!!!!!!!! like nobody realized by day 30 it was fukt? lets let it go another 35 days and see what comes of it  


Barako dude im so sorry for shitting on yur parade...but thats making muh sides hurt


----------



## tumpuh (May 3, 2011)

Did you grow that by candle light?? ROFL


----------



## JohnBudZ (May 3, 2011)

This is so funny haha just read dude thats all you need to dude obviously you had no clue what you were doing...


----------



## pixelpusher (May 3, 2011)

That thing needs Charlie Brown's friends to come and wave their hands at it. pitiful.


----------



## dannyhero (May 10, 2011)

OK, first post, been lurking for months now throughout my first perpetual cfl grow. This is by far the best laugh I've had here yet! Thanks, I'm glad you finished it!


----------



## califinest (May 11, 2011)

So.... Sorry about ur lost!


----------



## Barako (May 11, 2011)

Hahaba everybody please realize that is a joke....read page two and you'll see the rest of the harvest


----------



## Tamorin (May 11, 2011)

I am so sad for her


----------



## shannonball (May 15, 2011)

someone should call the grow police and arrest that person for plant abuse.


----------



## nothingtodeclare (May 15, 2011)

man your in the wrong thread you should be in the see what some people get done farming 101 thread plus rep on killa yield though lol


----------



## nothingtodeclare (May 15, 2011)

oh an i know what you did wrong you flowered it


----------



## shannonball (May 15, 2011)

no, he grew it without doing any research. hope if you decide to get married and have kids you'll at least read or talk to other parents. lol


----------



## Los Muertos (May 16, 2011)

Barako said:


> Hahaba everybody please realize that is a joke....read page two and you'll see the rest of the harvest


lol Really man. I was thinking 'WTF, is he serious?' then I saw the rest of it. Good one...you had me going.


----------



## Barako (May 19, 2011)

Los Muertos said:


> lol Really man. I was thinking 'WTF, is he serious?' then I saw the rest of it. Good one...you had me going.


Atleast you got it.....lol


----------



## ChicagoMagic (May 19, 2011)

Is this for real? hahahaha


----------



## Terry0129 (May 20, 2011)

i cant believe how many people cant read a few pages of a thread, i got to page 12.

one very funny thread the whole thing lol.


----------



## Zkack25 (May 22, 2011)

what is that lol, you had me laughing for a good minute homie, TY


----------



## Gmz (May 23, 2011)

I was wondering why this thread was still goin... Just saw that it was a joke, checked out page 2. Great lookin plants man, you had me fooled since i joined these forums.


----------



## snowmanexpress (May 23, 2011)

I'd hit it.


----------



## Jack Package (May 23, 2011)

Funniest thread i have ever read. Some of the responses are too good...


----------



## kingi95012 (May 23, 2011)

*Haha. Best thread ive read so far on here. Its unbelievable how many people never looked at page 2. *


----------



## Michael Holt (Sep 15, 2011)

funny enough bring back...and some of you are tards!!


----------



## radish (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry for bringing it back again, just read it and laughed through whole thread  funny as hell lol


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 20, 2011)

havent read it. If I looked at page 2 i dont remember. fuck. asshole


----------



## Barako (Dec 25, 2013)

Its been a while since I been here...I stopped growing...stopped smoking completely...I miss this site


----------

